# Haunted Hollows 2011



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Seeing that they are forecasting over a foot of snow Sat, I decided to add some photos of my yard haunt. We have a small yard haunt in a mostly young neighborhood (no gore) that I try and add to every year. Would love some feedback.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That blucky with the wheelbarrow full of pumpkins is a hoot.

I think this is perfectly geared to young ToTs. It's very kid friendly with a little bit of spookiness appropriate to a younger crowd.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You've got quite a collection of stones, I like the spacing and the appearance of fullness, as if the cemetery is crammed full of ghosties! I agree with Roxy, I really like the skele pushing the pumpkin cart - and it looks great at night, and the one pulling the pile of bones is awesome too. Great work!! (Stay warm!)


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok halloween postponed due to snow - anyone else postponed


----------

